# Want This Hair



## Sar (Dec 2, 2005)

I naturally have dark blonde hair but had it dyed profesionally a really dark brown with bright red chunks.I have re-dyed my roots quite a few times at home and gone over the red chunks so they're not very bright anymore. I want to get hair like this (pics below) but I wouldnt know what to ask for and how I would keep re-doing my roots with both colours by myself? Also is there any decent products to get my hair in good condition from all my re-dying?

If you could answer this then thanks so much in advance chicks xx


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_ I want to get hair like this (pics below) but I wouldnt know what to ask for and how I would keep re-doing my roots with both colours by myself? Also is there any decent products to get my hair in good condition from all my re-dying?_

 
I would go to a salon with that pic printed out and say, do this! I wouldnt try that myself if I were you...at least the first time. For super damaged hair I like Aussie Three Minute Miracle Deeeeep. Works great, smells great!


----------



## Sar (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_I would go to a salon with that pic printed out and say, do this! I wouldnt try that myself if I were you...at least the first time. For super damaged hair I like Aussie Three Minute Miracle Deeeeep. Works great, smells great!_

 
O00o0o ok thank u Ill check it out!! Yeah I was gonna get it done at a salon i just meant when i needed to re-dye my roots you think it would be a hard thing to do? xxxxx


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, Im not sure...I myself have dabbled a lot in home hair coloring, and I just think that a look like that is so high-maintenance that it would be best to have a stylist do it. Im just not sure how well you could touch up the roots yourself. At least with a look like that, roots look fine (IMHO). Anyways, good luck again!


----------



## user4 (Dec 2, 2005)

it looks like it would be a little difficult to maintain on your own, because it is two seperate colors. good luck!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 2, 2005)

Ouu I love that hair too. I like the style a lot but the highlights I dont think I can maintain.  I think you should go to the salon and have them do it if your highlights starts to grow out.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 2, 2005)

that girl looks really familiar, where did u get those pics from?


----------



## Sar (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_that girl looks really familiar, where did u get those pics from?_

 
Myspace =)


----------



## Sar (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_it looks like it would be a little difficult to maintain on your own, because it is two seperate colors. good luck!_

 

lol exactly but arghh it loks so pretty! =(


----------



## Sar (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_Well, Im not sure...I myself have dabbled a lot in home hair coloring, and I just think that a look like that is so high-maintenance that it would be best to have a stylist do it. Im just not sure how well you could touch up the roots yourself. At least with a look like that, roots look fine (IMHO). Anyways, good luck again!_

 

Yeah I think roots look fine if they were dark like hers would be if she grew it out but mine would be a blondey colour so i thought i could just re-dye my roots with like a darker colour until it got maybe an inch or two down my hair then i could re-get the blonde done profesionally?


----------



## kimmy (Dec 2, 2005)

redying roots on things like that aren't too difficult. it's just veryyy tedious and time consuming because you have to seperate the two colours and wrap one in foil while you root the other ;] ask yor hairdresser how to do it, it's kind of hard to explain but i'm sur they can tell you how to do it ;]


----------



## Sar (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_Ouu I love that hair too. I like the style a lot but the highlights I dont think I can maintain.  I think you should go to the salon and have them do it if your highlights starts to grow out._

 

hehe yeh its gorg!! It looks like she had dark colour..which is maybe her natural one and then had blonde and abit of a redish colour well not red like auburn is it? or just a diff shade of brown im not sure if its just my eyes...


----------



## Sar (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_redying roots on things like that aren't too difficult. it's just veryyy tedious and time consuming because you have to seperate the two colours and wrap one in foil while you root the other ;] ask yor hairdresser how to do it, it's kind of hard to explain but i'm sur they can tell you how to do it ;]_

 
lol yeah i tried dying blonde bits on the underneath of my hair, the foil wouldnt stay in place and i had to leave the blonde on for extra long because i had dark hair dye there and then when i had finished you could hardly notice the blonde i was like rawrrr~! but i think this would be easier because it would only be roots on the top. I love your av pic your so pretty.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 2, 2005)

With highlights it's hard to retouch them. You'll just have to get it done at the salon and as THE ANTHEM said just ask you stylist how you should retouch them after you get it done.


----------



## user3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_I would go to a salon with that pic printed out and say, do this! I wouldnt try that myself if I were you...at least the first time._

 

I agree. Actually with this kind of dye job I would not even consider doing the roots at home. It's really hard to do on your own. I had my hair like this a few years ago and even though I had managed to get the blonde I had a problem doing the blonde and brown. 
As for damaged hair. Oil treatments! I also like to take any deep conditioning treatment and leave it on while I clean the house. So average time I leave the conditioner in is about 2hrs. When I had very damaged hair this always worked great. I did it about once a week. Also try to find a deep conditioner that has protein in it.  Redken has some great products for the hair. A few I rec: Anti-Snap, Cat Treatment, Deep Fuel, & Rescue Force. All part of their Extreme line. (dark blue bottles)


----------



## miz_becki (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey whats the lipgloss shes wearing? Looks like concealer but I think it looks nice.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 4, 2005)

Well..... good luck! Because if you want to be pale like that, it will be really hard to remove all the red!


----------



## Sar (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Well..... good luck! Because if you want to be pale like that, it will be really hard to remove all the red!_

 
The red is hardly noticable anymore Ive dyed over it so many times with brown. My hair is gonna be completely fried =(


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_The red is hardly noticable anymore Ive dyed over it so many times with brown. My hair is gonna be completely fried =(_

 
Even if you don't see it, it's still under the brown!


----------



## Sar (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Even if you don't see it, it's still under the brown!_

 
So you think the blonde wouldnt work or...?


----------



## user3 (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_The red is hardly noticable anymore Ive dyed over it so many times with brown. My hair is gonna be completely fried =(_

 

Sar I would go to a stylist and what she says. Maybe even consult with a few stylist.


----------



## tracie (Dec 6, 2005)

I had my hair done sort of like this a few years ago..






It was highlights, lowlights sliced in right after the highlights, and a light brown very close to my natural color.  Its a pain in the ass for up keep, especially if you vary your whole head from your natural color.  What I do now is get chunky blonde highlights on the top and get everything as close to my natural color as I can so I don't have to constantly get my whole head done.

Also, I use tigi's fashionista shampoo, its the best i've personally used to keep my hair soft


----------



## bella dee (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_So you think the blonde wouldnt work or...?_

 
sar-i say go with your original plan. bring the pic of that girl in with you when you to the salon and before you get it done ask if you can keep up with it at home. i mean if she says it might not work out, just go to the salon and get your roots done. cause i think just go with what you originally wanted. why get something your not really crazy about just cause you can keep up with it yourself.  balls to the wall and get it done girrl!!! good luckk


----------



## Sar (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella dee* 
_sar-i say go with your original plan. bring the pic of that girl in with you when you to the salon and before you get it done ask if you can keep up with it at home. i mean if she says it might not work out, just go to the salon and get your roots done. cause i think just go with what you originally wanted. why get something your not really crazy about just cause you can keep up with it yourself.  balls to the wall and get it done girrl!!! good luckk_

 

lol thank you chick! Thats the sorta reply i wanted I guess =D Im gonna do that. My stylist is really good if he thought it would go completely wrong im sure he would tell me. xx


----------



## Sar (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 
_I had my hair done sort of like this a few years ago..





It was highlights, lowlights sliced in right after the highlights, and a light brown very close to my natural color.  Its a pain in the ass for up keep, especially if you vary your whole head from your natural color.  What I do now is get chunky blonde highlights on the top and get everything as close to my natural color as I can so I don't have to constantly get my whole head done.

Also, I use tigi's fashionista shampoo, its the best i've personally used to keep my hair soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The colouring in that picture is really nice. I'm just gonna see what my stylist will say, I could try it out and if it starts getting really annoying just do what you did.


----------



## slatka (Dec 7, 2005)

I love her hair! It looks great! I was going to dye my hair like this girl's which is kind of similar to what you want:


----------



## Sar (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slatka* 
_I love her hair! It looks great! I was going to dye my hair like this girl's which is kind of similar to what you want:




_

 
Yeah, are you gonna get it done? The girl who you posted is gorgeous. where did you get that pic from..I want a few more pics just to take to my stylist. 

I have these ones which really show the colours


----------



## slatka (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I was thinking of getting my hair done like her's but instead of getting full head highlights I would leave the bottom layers (under parts) of my hair black (just like the girl on the picture you posted) I'm scared of how it will turn out though since my stylist would need to bleach my hair more and I don't want my hair to turn orange or anything since I have been dying it with dark hair dye for a while now. My hair is actually the most darkest shade of brown now (but it looks pitch black) with a few chunky, white-blonde highlights. If I got my hair done like the girl's on the picture I posted I would get it done the same way (the highlights) but instead of having the same colours as her, I would have black and white-blonde.


----------



## Sar (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slatka* 
_Well I was thinking of getting my hair done like her's but instead of getting full head highlights I would leave the bottom layers (under parts) of my hair black (just like the girl on the picture you posted) I'm scared of how it will turn out though since my stylist would need to bleach my hair more and I don't want my hair to turn orange or anything since I have been dying it with dark hair dye for a while now. My hair is actually the most darkest shade of brown now (but it looks pitch black) with a few chunky, white-blonde highlights. If I got my hair done like the girl's on the picture I posted I would get it done the same way (the highlights) but instead of having the same colours as her, I would have black and white-blonde._

 
lol thats so strange! about two days ago i re-dyed my hair a very dark brown and everyone is like "oh you dyed your hair black" I never thought of the bleach turning orange but if you get a good stylist i think it would look great. The roots bit would just be a little annoying but having roots if your just getting hightlights like what you want wouldnt look bad. I think the hmmm contrast is it? in colours of black-brown and white-blonde would look stunning!


----------



## widerlet (Dec 9, 2005)

I just want to know what lipgloss/colour your wearing in those pic in the first post?


----------



## Sar (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widerlet* 
_I just want to know what lipgloss/colour your wearing in those pic in the first post?_

 

Some other chick asked that in this post, you could ask her if she ever found out? Those pictures arent of me so I dont know or post a thread in reccomendations...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_



_

 
Seems like everybody wear those shades where she live, cuz the girl on the right have the same hair!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 10, 2005)

does anyone know this girls myspace url? cuz i would like to see more of her "style" overall cuz I want to get this look done (maybe) for the new year 2006! TIA!


----------



## Sar (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Seems like everybody wear those shades where she live, cuz the girl on the right have the same hair!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol i never noticed that but Im not suprised, I love that hair!!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Seems like everybody wear those shades where she live, cuz the girl on the right have the same hair!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha. In short, I think that look is over done. Do something different because I'm pretty bored with people wanting to have their hair blonde with chunky dark brown lowlights or even black lowlights.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_Haha. In short, I think that look is over done. Do something different because I'm pretty bored with people wanting to have their hair blonde with chunky dark brown lowlights or even black lowlights._

 
I got something similar... 2 years ago! Golden blonde with chocolate brown lowlights. It was nice, but I was bored after 3-4 months.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I got something similar... 2 years ago! Golden blonde with chocolate brown lowlights. It was nice, but I was bored after 3-4 months._

 
It is a pretty boring color scheme. 

For people who want to go blonde I think they should keep it pretty uniform with some lowlights that are a shade darker than the blonde to add some dimension. For something different all over white blonde with some bright auburn red lowlights and black/really dark rich brown lowlights or just simply white blonde.


----------



## miz_becki (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_It is a pretty boring color scheme. 

For people who want to go blonde I think they should keep it pretty uniform with some lowlights that are a shade darker than the blonde to add some dimension. For something different all over white blonde with some bright auburn red lowlights and black/really dark rich brown lowlights or just simply white blonde._

 

.............


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_becki* 
_............._

 
What?


----------



## miz_becki (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_What?_

 
That Sar girl made this thread asking about that hair because she liked it I just think its kind of rude that you come in here slagging it off and saying how you reckon everyone should have their hair, she obviously likes that hairstyle and I doubt she cares for your opinion. I just dont see the point.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_becki* 
_That Sar girl made this thread asking about that hair because she liked it I just think its kind of rude that you come in here slagging it off and saying how you reckon everyone should have their hair, she obviously likes that hairstyle and I doubt she cares for your opinion. I just dont see the point._

 
I'm just voicing my opinion. I didn't say she can't get it done. I didn't say she should go with my ideas instead because I don't like that haircolor she wants. 

I'm a hairsdresser, and as a hairdresser I like to give people more options to what they could get done to achieve what they want. If a look a client wants is complimenting to them I'll do it for them even if it does not comply with my personal style. But if the look they want is not complimenting to them I have to tell them what is realistic and what is not with that look and try to find an alternative to achieve something similar but complimenting to them because I don't want clients to walk in the salon with their idea and get it done and then come out and end up not like it and so that's why I give reccomendations prior to their cut so that they have more options to get something they like.

That's all I did here. I'm just saying that look is overdone and that there are other ideas out there too that she may want to put into consideration before acutally paying money to get her hair done.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 11, 2005)

I would try www.haircandy.net. They have some great clip-in-extensions that come in different colors, which could help you achieve this look.


----------



## Sar (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_becki* 
_That Sar girl made this thread asking about that hair because she liked it I just think its kind of rude that you come in here slagging it off and saying how you reckon everyone should have their hair, she obviously likes that hairstyle and I doubt she cares for your opinion. I just dont see the point._

 

lol aww bless your a sweetheart, I think you misunderstood what she was trying to say but still thanks for sticking up for me. xxx


----------



## Sar (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_I'm just voicing my opinion. I didn't say she can't get it done. I didn't say she should go with my ideas instead because I don't like that haircolor she wants. 

I'm a hairsdresser, and as a hairdresser I like to give people more options to what they could get done to achieve what they want. If a look a client wants is complimenting to them I'll do it for them even if it does not comply with my personal style. But if the look they want is not complimenting to them I have to tell them what is realistic and what is not with that look and try to find an alternative to achieve something similar but complimenting to them because I don't clients to walk in the salon with their idea and get it done and then come out and end up not like it and so that's why I give reccomendations prior to their cut so that they have more options to get something they like.

That's all I did here. I'm just saying that look is overdone and that there are other ideas out there too that she may want to put into consideration before acutally paying money to get her hair done._

 

Im gonna PM you


----------



## Sar (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_I would try www.haircandy.net. They have some great clip-in-extensions that come in different colors, which could help you achieve this look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had just started thinking about extensions,thanks for the link!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_Im gonna PM you_

 
PMed you back already.


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Dec 12, 2005)

No offense, I'm sure when you get it done it will be much classier but to be honest, this girl looks like a stripper/porn-star.....kinda skanky.  I say, go for something original and cute and fun!


----------



## xSazx (Dec 12, 2005)

Woah, I love that style & colour.


----------



## Sar (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 
_Woah, I love that style & colour._

 
hehe I know but Im thinking of not getting it done and getting more white blonde


----------



## Sar (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jess-ee-ka* 
_No offense, I'm sure when you get it done it will be much classier but to be honest, this girl looks like a stripper/porn-star.....kinda skanky.  I say, go for something original and cute and fun!_

 

lol what is original cute and fun then? No offense taken hun


----------



## xwithoutux (Jan 27, 2006)

O MAN I LOVE It.   I'm going to get mine done like that.


----------



## xwithoutux (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone have her myspace link?


----------



## A_Lil_Hint_Of_Champagne (May 21, 2006)

yeah anyone care to post the myspace link?


----------



## Sar (May 21, 2006)

Shes friends only and definatly will not accept random ppl,but shes still nice. So i dont think theres point. x


----------



## Lalli (May 22, 2006)

I was thinkin of getting my hair dark brown wiv like blond chunks underneath. does that make sense:/ 

btw Sar the pic u posted is well nice but luks high maintenece all those colors wud confuse meee!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but looks well nice


----------

